# THANK YOU Traci, Mia & Xena!!



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I posted this in the pictures thread, but am re-posting it here since we all come hear to look at clothing, etc..

*Straight off the dogwalk of the 2005 Mia Bella Canine Couture collection, may I present Ms. Paris!*










With matching leash that has her name in rhinestones going down the front, as well as matching fringe.









The University of South Carolina has a new cheerleader!


















With her matching blanket should the weather be cold.









My cat Faith wanted to lay on the blanket as well.









I LOVE everything Traci made for Paris. I hope to get better pictures soon. I couldn't wait to snap some photos today, so I put her on the bed since it has white sheets and took the photos rather quickly.

Paris would like to THANK Traci, Mia and Xena for her gorgeous outfits, leash, and blanket. They are just what we wanted.


----------



## Julie G (Sep 20, 2005)

*Beautiful*

She looks very lovely!!! Cheerleader outfit is too cute and so is her friend...the kitty friend. And those ORANGE eyes! :shock: My Chi's have a fuzzy kitty friend too...BeBe Geeze. Silly name, but she is wonderful! Blue Himi. 

:wave:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I absolutely love those outfits!!! They are gorgeous


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG the cheerleading outfit is just toooo cute!!! I love it!!! Traci did a great job!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Not at all surprised at what a super job Traci did. She does beautiful, professional work, as Lily and I know so well. :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow!! What beautiful clothes - they don't look a bit like "homemade" clothes. Very impressive!! AND what a beautiful girl! Paris is such a great model... she's got all the poses down! 

I keep checking the website... I'm waiting on boy clothes that Cooper needs to have in his wardrobe. I'd get a vest but his shoulders are chunky and sleeveless makes him look chunky!! :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow i love that cheerleader outfit :shock: Traci does such a wonderful job !! 

BTW Traci did you get my pics through mail???

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Those are great and Paris is such a cute model


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

when i started making the hoodie for Paris (using the measurements you gave me) I was sooo nervous! *thinking* "omg am i making this too small?! its sooo teeny!" well i saw the pictures of her and i realized... the hooide isnt teeny.. Paris is teeny! what a cutie! is she about two lbs?


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave: Thanks, guys! I truly appreciate the nice comments! The cheerleading outfit was so fun to make - so was the blanket! Paris is such a doll!


Nat - I have put Paris, Vienna, & Cosmo's pics up on my website under ....... "My Posh Pals!" 

Thanks, again - Traci


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

oh i see, wow your site looks great !! it looks very neat ,i'm proud my chi'sare on that site !! :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Traci,

Thanks for adding those photos to your website. I smile every time I look at them. I LOVE those outfits & blanket!!

I haven't had Paris weighed since we got her, but I think she is probably 2 pounds now. She goes next week for her rabies shot and to start heartworm preventative - so I'll have her weighed then.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

She is gorgeous. I love the halter and matching leash.


----------

